# Alum. G-scale turnouts



## Llimhoff (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, I'm new to this . . . we are building a ceiling train in our TV room. It will be just around the 4 corners with one turnout. Can't find the appropriate turnout to go into a parallel track? Can I run Alum. track with stainless steel or silver nickle?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Is it all sectional track? Are you currently having it all of one manufacturer?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Aluminum is usually not recommended for track power because of oxidation problems. You should be able to bend a piece of track for a parallel adapter. Just remove screws from the bottom and cut tie spacers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Indoors different metals are rarely a problem, unless you have unusual pollutants in the air (one person had the track over the cooking griddle in a restaurant) 

I'd select whatever track you want, but if you are running only infrequently, then the aluminum will oxidize faster than any other track. If you run every day or other day, pick whatever metal you want. 

But as Mike says, you can bend a parallel track, although I believe Aristo makes the "parallel" adaptor section for their turnouts, at least the number 6. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We have the brass parallel adapters for the Aristo wide radius switches.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Robby

Your web site says you are out of stock, is that not up to date? 

Update: 

Mea Culpa, you have the brass in stock according to your site, my apologies for any confusion


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have several wide radius aluminum switches on my railroad, both inside and outside. I have had no problems with them at all and they appear to me to be an alloy which is approximately as strong as my brass track. Having said that, though, I would not even consider aluminum track if I were using track power. It is an ideal material for those of us using battery power, but I don't see it as a viable choice for track power.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Where is the guy in paraguay? Isn't all his indoor track aluminum? 

Where are the rest of the guys that come out and have been running aluminum with no problems? 

Sigh... 

(not saying it's a better idea, but it is viable) 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 27 Feb 2013 12:26 PM 
Where is the guy in paraguay? Isn't all his indoor track aluminum? 

Where are the rest of the guys that come out and have been running aluminum with no problems? 

Sigh... 

(not saying it's a better idea, but it is viable) 

Greg Maybe.....just maybe those folks have given up giving their opinions or views on this site........AND getting shot down for it! Just sayin'.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, very helpful. Just sayin'.









They just haven't found this thread yet... but with the post ordering problem still in effect not a surprise.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Any time.









BTW, Tommy Mejia, Russ Rutalj and I had a mini-meet today so we would have something POSITIVE to post!







Check Tommy's post in "Large Scale Events".

Now back to your regular scheduled programming.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm using Aluminum on my indoor layout. I'm all battery powered.


----------



## Llimhoff (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your advice. It is fun to see people enjoying their hobby. I would like to hear from those Aluminum guys. 
llimhoff


----------

